# Neu: Canyon NERVE AL 29 Rahmen, Größe XL, MTB Fully



## Floyd19891 (25. Juli 2016)

Servus miteinander,

verkaufe einen neuen Canyon NERVE AL 29 Rahmen in Größe XL (Modelljahr 2013). Ich habe den Rahmen als Ersatz für meinen alten gebrochenen Rahmen erhalten, allerdings passen meine alten Komponenten nicht an den neuen Rahmen (26" zu 29"), daher steht dieser hier zum Verkauf:

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...hmen-groesse-xl-mtb-fully/498687357-217-16364

Preis: 500€

Fragen und Angebote bitte über Ebay Kleinanzeigen.


 

Grüße
Franz


----------



## Floyd19891 (23. Dezember 2016)

UPDATE: Der Rahmen ist immer noch zu haben.

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...-groesse-xl-mtb-fully-29-/574288281-217-16364


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan2020 (4. Juli 2021)

Ist der Rahmen noch zu haben?


----------



## Stefan2020 (4. Juli 2021)

Ist der Rahmen noch zu haben?


----------



## rwlennestadt (31. August 2022)

Hallo Franz, ist der Rahmen noch zu haben?


----------

